# Atienza Kali Combat Archery



## forceanchors (Apr 17, 2007)

Check out the latest vid clip of Atienza Kali Combat Archery

http://www.atienza-kali.com/video/ATIENZAKCA.mov

www.atienzakali.com

enjoy!!!!

Seth


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 17, 2007)

Well since I love archery and shoot regularly this kind of training is right up my alley!


----------

